# Remington back into the pistola market!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.1911r1.com/
Not a bad looker and tempting price. I would have thought they would just do a licensed one like they do on the spartan shotguns, but they will be made in the US of A.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is one slick looking gun! I will consider one when I buy one for my b-day present to myself. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, Remington really stepped out. I wonder how they came up with that beee-u-tee-full design. :roll: But I gotta admit........... I love 1911's. 8)


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Its official, everybody and their dog now makes 1911's.

I'm going to buy one anyway  

I love my 700's, if this pistol is made to those standards I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That really is a great price for a 1911 $700!

I'm quite surprised they got out of the pistol business, but I guess there are plenty of manufacturers out there...


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Bax* said:


> That really is a great price for a 1911 $700!


The only other manufacturer in that price range is RIA and they have a less than stellar reputation when it comes to quality.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Springfield has 1911 models in that price range, but not necessarily made in the US.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Doc said:


> Springfield has 1911 models in that price range, but not necessarily made in the US.


From what I have read, Springfield practices good quality control. I would get a Springfield.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see that Springfield has a few around $500, but most of their's are $800 and on up to almost $3,000.
http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/s ... =58&b1.y=9


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Springfield has 1911 models in that price range, but not necessarily made in the US.
> ...


 I own two Springfields and they are fine firearms.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That's great to see an American made 1911 at that price point. I'm thinking Ruger puts one out next.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had the chance to handle one of these before the release....if you're comparing it to any of the "players" in the 1911 market you will be disappointed. If you're looking at it from a "hey that's a pretty cool gun for a reasonable price" standpoint, you'll be happy.


----------

